# Our moderator Plumcrazy and her girl Lucy have made my day!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Plumcrazy and I became dear friends when she purchased an Arreau puppy from me. Little did I know how happy these two would make me. Lucy was the first Arreau baby to achieve any kind of title when she acquired her CGC at barely eleven months of age. Today this wonderful team got the last leg on Lucy's Rally Excellent. She is now officially kniown as Arreau's Rock with You CGC., RN., RA., RE. And I don't think they are done yet! Thank you so much for putting in the effort with this lovely girl and for making her first human Mommy very proud and happy.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratz!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats to Plumcrazy and Lucy! I always admire the work that goes into titling any dog!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That must make you very proud. Congrats to all!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic, congratulations Plumcrazy and Lucy!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Dedication*

No wonder Plumcrazy is so dedicated to her girl Lucy---Look what she does for all of us on the Poodle Forum! Plumcrazy, thank you for being there for all of us and for your precious Lucy! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Cherie!! :beauty:

Sorry it took so long for us to climb the ladder to Lucybug's RE title! It's funny how life gets in the way sometimes when you have jobs, family, pets, etc! We had no doubt that we'd get there someday - I just had to find the time to get the Princess ready and to get MYSELF ready, too! 

I don't have a photographer on retainer, so my husband just grabbed a couple of cell phone shots... most were so blurry I coiuldn't share, but here's one of us accepting our ribbons & title...


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

WAY TO GO!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Thanks, Cherie!! :beauty:
> 
> Sorry it took so long for us to climb the ladder to Lucybug's RE title! It's funny how life gets in the way sometimes when you have jobs, family, pets, etc! We had no doubt that we'd get there someday - I just had to find the time to get the Princess ready and to get MYSELF ready, too!
> 
> I don't have a photographer on retainer, so my husband just grabbed a couple of cell phone shots... most were so blurry I coiuldn't share, but here's one of us accepting our ribbons & title...


Thank you so much for posting this! I am so proud of you two I cannot even put it into words! Thank you for filling my heart with so much!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My pleasure, Cherie! The "real" picture will hopefully be coming to me in a couple of weeks and I'll make sure to send you a copy - it will probably come with your (belated) birthday present that is still sitting on my counter! Ugh!!! :doh:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to you and Lucy, PlumCrazy! 

I will say again what I think I have said elsewhere about rally. Many traditional obedience people think rally is easier because you can talk to your dog. It is not easier, it is just different. Yes you can talk to your dog in novice as much as you want, a little less in advanced and not so much in excellent. In novice and advanced you can use a leg pat as encouragement, but not in excellent. There is no pleading allowed, so it isn't a gab fest! In traditional obedience (which I love too) you know exactly what you will be asked to do every time, and even what order the exercises will come in if you are in open A or utility A. In rally you can get any combination of many different exercises. Also the flow of each course is different. Some course work better for small dogs, others for large dogs. You have to remember the layout of the course and what each sign really is telling to do. I recently saw two experienced handlers lose ten points for IPs because they misunderstood a sign and then saw two others NQ because they walked right past a sign.

This is a great accomplishment for you and Lucy. I hope you will go on for the RAE. Talented poodles like her need a good job.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> My pleasure, Cherie! The "real" picture will hopefully be coming to me in a couple of weeks and I'll make sure to send you a copy - it will probably come with your (belated) birthday present that is still sitting on my counter! Ugh!!! :doh:


I cannot wait!!! THIS is all over the top as far as a birthday gift, so nothing else is necessary...HONESTLY!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> Congrats to you and Lucy, PlumCrazy!
> 
> I will say again what I think I have said elsewhere about rally. Many traditional obedience people think rally is easier because you can talk to your dog. It is not easier, it is just different. Yes you can talk to your dog in novice as much as you want, a little less in advanced and not so much in excellent. In novice and advanced you can use a leg pat as encouragement, but not in excellent. There is no pleading allowed, so it isn't a gab fest! In traditional obedience (which I love too) you know exactly what you will be asked to do every time, and even what order the exercises will come in if you are in open A or utility A. In rally you can get any combination of many different exercises. Also the flow of each course is different. Some course work better for small dogs, others for large dogs. You have to remember the layout of the course and what each sign really is telling to do. I recently saw two experienced handlers lose ten points for IPs because they misunderstood a sign and then saw two others NQ because they walked right past a sign.
> 
> This is a great accomplishment for you and Lucy. I hope you will go on for the RAE. Talented poodles like her need a good job.


Thank you so much and thanks too for explaining all of this. Plumcrazy and I have heard the same thing...people making light of Rally titles claiming they are easy peasy to achieve. Funny thing is, it is always people who have never done it or titled a dog in any venue.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If rally was really such fluff, would the AKC have made a national championship title for it? I don't think so! Not to try to hijack your thread, but Lily and I do plan to enter the national championship event in March 2014. Plumcrazy, keep at it and maybe we will see you there in 2015! Let's show all those other folks who think we have silly frou frou dogs how great poodles really are.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I love rally o. There isn't any classes near me though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Itza, we did attend classes early on in Lucy's career, but we haven't had anything nearby in the last couple of years. We usually do our practicing on our own. It's not as easy or as fun as attending a class with other participants, but we do what we have to do.

We are coming to the end of a 6 week basic obedience class (tomorrow is the last class) that we attended to get Lucy accustomed to performing in a room with many other dogs and people again, since we haven't competed since the first weekend in August - that's usually the biggest challenge for us, the distractions.

lily cd re, the RAE needs SOOO many qualifying scores! LOL!!! We live in the middle of nowhere USA and there are very few opportunities for rally trials nearby. It could take years!!! LOL!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

plumcrazy you can do it, even if it takes time. Its all about building and maintaining a great relationship with Lucy. She will appreciate whatever you do together. I agree with you, you don't need a class (but a class makes it more fun to learn). We have lots of trials we go to, but most of them aren't on Long Island. There isn't too much interest in rally here somehow and we've even lost a few trials in the last year. People from off island don't come to our trials because of the traffic. I am hoping that will change a little next year. We have a new club that currently is approved for agility trials that is working on getting approved for obedience and rally too. We hope to have an akc sanctioned match at the end of December (I have been asked to be the rally judge.). So if you are in an area that doesn't offer what you need, make it happen for yourselves folks! Your poodle will thank you. lol


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Thanks for pictures of you and your pretty girl. Pretty Smart Girl!


----------

